# A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

Please correct me if I am wrong. I will edit this as we go. They are classified by size but are in *no* particular order.
*CB* = Catalytic Converter Back (from the Catalytic Converter to the tailpipe)
*TB* = Turbo Back (from the Turbo outlet to tailpipe) Almost any exhaust can be mated with another with the correct adapter to make it into a turbo exhaust.
*MB* = Midpipe Back (after the resonator to the tailpipe)
For Downpipes, please see my other post: A list of 1.8T Transverse Downpipes available

Stock Exhaust 2.17" CB (50mm DP(AWW/AWP) or 55mm DP(AWD))
*Exhaust Systems 2.25"*
Eurosport 2.25" CB 
Available at Parts4vws
Magnaflow 2.25" CB 
Available at Performance Curve
Autotech 2.25" MB
Supersprint 2.25" CB 
Available at ABD Racing | J's House of Euro | RPI Equipped
Oettinger 2.25" CB 
Available at West Coast Motorsport 
Remus "Spec" Exhaust 2.25" MB (VW Accessory)
Eurospec 2.25" CB
Freedom Design 2.25" CB
Monza 2.25" CB
Thermal Research & Development Classic Exhaust 2.25" CB
Brullen 2.25" CB or TB (no working links. Off the market?)
*Exhaust Systems 2.4" (60mm)*
Neuspeed 60mm CB 
Available at J's House of Euro | ECS Tuning
Greddy 60mm CB 
Available at J's House of Euro
Apex 60mm CB
VW Racing 60mm CB 
Available at Bildon | Hillside Imports
Bosal Brospeed 60mm CB or TB 
Available at New Dimensions | ABD Racing
ABT 60mm CB or TB 
Available at AMS | Achtuning | West Coast Motorsport
*Exhaust Systems 2.5"*
Autotech 2.5" CB
APR 2.5 CB or TB 
Available at New Dimensions | Rapid Parts | BAR Tuning
Jetex 2.5" CB
Borla 2.5" CB
Techtonics 2.5" CB or TB 
Available at The Scirocco | ABD Racing | Rapid Parts | Futrell Auotwerks | Volksdraggin | Bahn Brenner | New Dimensions
Supersprint 2.5" CB
Available at ABD Racing | J's House of Euro | RPI Equipped
Milltek 2.5" CB or TB
Scorpion 2.5" CB
Available at TAP
Marasport 2.5" CB
Eurosport 2.5" CB or TB
eG Solid/XI Auto Werks 2.5" CB
Available at Emotion Garage
Forge Motorsport 2.5" CB
Available at J's House of Euro | Achtuning
GLH Motorsports 2.5" CB or TB
Available at Forge Motorsport USA | J's House of Euro | ECS Tuning
AWE TUning 2.5" CB
Marasport 2.5" CB
FK Exhaust 2.5" CB
Brullen 2.5" CB or TB (no working links. Off the market?)

*Exhaust System 2.75"*
Jetex 2.75" CB
Neuspeed 70mm CB
Available at Neuspeed | Neuspeed Dealers

*Exhaust Systems 3.0"*
Diesel Dynamics 3.0" CB
ATP 3.0" CB (available soon)
USP 3.0" TB
ATR 3.0" CB
GLH Motorsports 3.0" CB or TB
Available at Forge Motorsport USA | J's House of Euro | ECS Tuning
Select Motorsports 3.0" CB or TB
Wicked Tuning 3.0" TB
APR 3.0" CB or TB
Brullen 3.0" CB or TB (no working links. Off the market?)
Not categorized due to insufficient information about the diameter:
Fox Dual Exhaust CB
Ansa Sport Muffler MB
Pontus Racing Exhaust
Available at 1552 Design
Projektzwo Exhaust
Available at 1552 Design
Electrodyne Exhaust
OBX Racing Sports Type-DTM Exhaust CB
*No longer available:*
HPA-GT6 2.5" CB (I have confirmed with HPA)
Forced Motion 3.0" CB or TB[/url]
Forced Motion 2.5" CB or TB[/url]
Cheers








Edit1: Added USP information
Edit2: Added Greddy Exhaust
Edit3: Added Jetex, Brullen, Stock & HPA Info
Edit4: Added ATR info
Edit5: Added Remus/VW & Updated Jetex
Edit6: Moved Greddy.
Edit7: Added Marasport
Edit8: Added Neuspeed. Modified Techtonics TB info.
Edit9: Added GHL information
Edit10: Modified Milltek information
Edit11: Added Eurosport and eG Solid 2.5". Corrected Eurospec to 2.25" Corrected Greddy to 2.4"
Edit12: Added Forge Motorsport 2.5
Edit13: Added Apex, Brospeed
Edit14: Added Fox Dual Exhaust
Edit15: Added Ansa Exhuast. Corrected APR & Oettinger links
Edit16: Added Freedom Design & VW Racing
Edit17: Added Pontus and Projektzwo
Edit18: Added Monza
Edit19: Added Forced-Motion 2.5, Electrodyne, Thermal Research & Development, OBX Racing Sports, corrected Bosal/Brospeed
Edit20: Updated GHL, Forced motion, Brullen and tons of links
Edit21: Added AWE Tuning, Select Motorsports, Wicked Tuning, Neuspeed 2.75", FK 2.5", APR 3" Removed Neuspeed 2.5", removed Force Motion


_Modified by eggroller at 11:46 AM 4-3-2005_


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (wolfsburg_de)*

All for the good of everyone....
Just like you Andy! Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

HPA may or may not still make their "GT6 2.5 CB" exhaust. I have a friend with one, awesome exhaust, heard they stopped making it, but recently saw it advertised in a magazine


----------



## GTIrob01 (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Forgot to add the Greddy exhaust. Not positive on the diameter tho.


[Modified by GTIrob01, 2:06 PM 2-28-2002]


----------



## s320vt (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (GTIrob01)*

I have the Oettinger CB, and the pipes diameter is 56mm=2.25 inches. I think that is same as stock for Golf/Jetta. It is basically a Remus muffler(VW accessories) w/ different tips, and Remus resonator. It is as quiet as stock. The sound was dissappointing until I added a downpipe.


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (s320vt)*

stock is 50 or 55mm... for the downpipe.


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (AxeAngel)*

Jetex will probably be making a 2.75" exhaust system if there is demand for it. One of the test systems is on my car right now and it is awesome!
Tim


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

does the HPA GT6 exhaust are not for sale any more?
If they are... you forgot it...


----------



## 18Tnathan (Feb 18, 2002)

*awwwww*

i love you... this is awesome for me right now, im looking into all exhausts and this is exactly what i need!!








p.s.- Brullen Turbo-Back 2.5"
i think they have a 3" system too...


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Jolf)*

*Jolf*, I am interested in a 2.75 inch Catback Exhaust for my 02 GTI 1.8T. As long as it will add about 10hp on my stock motor, I'll buy it. If it only adds about 5hp, then screw it!! Why are there not more companies making a 2.75? I think it's a better choice than 2.5&3.0inch. Not mild and not wild, but right...3.0inch is good if you are planning on big power, but 2.5inch is only a small step up.


----------



## blueabdjetta (May 29, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Damir)*

we need to get the exhausts on a dyno and see what really rules.


----------



## 01silverGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (blueabdjetta)*

i'm gonna bump this it's full of good info


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (blueabdjetta)*

Can you get a 3" FM catback that will mate to a CG 3" DP and cat?
Patrick


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (One Dub Nut)*

Keep the info coming!!! 
Thanks to those who have helped with the additional info!


----------



## blueabdjetta (May 29, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

bump


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (blueabdjetta)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobby Digital (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

What is the difference between a cat-back and a turbo-back exhaust??


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (apr_tuned_jetta)*

CAT-BACK excludes DP & Cat - it is from the CATalytic convertor to the BACK of the car.
TURBO-BACK includes DP & Cat - it is from the TURBO to the BACK of the car


----------



## Bobby Digital (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (UKAUSSI)*

So which would be better for the APR stage 3 or even a chipped 1.8t??


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (apr_tuned_jetta)*

Nice job Ray.
^bump


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Raring 2 Go)*

[Modified by Phishy, 8:11 PM 3-7-2002]


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Phishy)*

Up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (wolfsburg_de)*

BUMP.


----------



## spydor (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (wolfsburg_de)*

Only 500 heck yea!! BUMP!


----------



## Sunday Driver (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Which is more durable, stainless or aluminum?
How much weight does aluminim save?
Thanks


----------



## miked197474 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Sunday Driver)*

What size is best for the stock turbo with a cai, chipped, and a tip?


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (miked197474)*









This(the double bend by the turbo flange) should solve alot of the problems any may have had with 3" DPs rubbing. There is also plenty of room to use a socket on the nuts for an easy install(you know what I mean if you've installed a DP where the tube comes out at an angle.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Sunday Driver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Which is more durable, stainless or aluminum?
How much weight does aluminim save?
Thanks
[HR][/HR]​I would have to say that Stainless Steel is more durable. No rusting issues.
Just a correction: The "Aluminum" is actually an Aluminized Mild Steel. I am not too sure of the weight, though.


----------



## Triple VW (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Thanks Ray, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif!
3vw


----------



## Barcad (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems ([email protected])*

You forgot the Remus "Spec" Mid-Pipe Back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Barcad)*

The production version of the Jetex 2.75" Mk4 G/J system is here. It's not a rumor, it's for sale now.








Here's one buyer's review: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=362120


----------



## Beaker (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Jason @ ND)*

so i wanna know about the USP exhaust....anyone give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ?
im interested in this: *Complete 3" Stainless Steel Exhaust system w/Off-Road Pipe*
it beats the price of the forced motion exhaust by a couple hundred bucks.
(i still dont understand how forced motion can charge $230 for an exhaust tip)








-beaker


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Beaker)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *BUMP* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone got some info on the Greddy or the ABT?


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

I believe the fitment issues on the Eurospec 2.5" are still being worked out as well.


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (evilpat)*

I've got a 2.5" stainless steel MARA cat-back exhaust.
http://www.marasport.com 
Amazing low grumble at idle (can't hear it when you're idling) and it's got a nice deep tone when you stomp on it.
edit -- I've got a Jetta 1.8T...not sure if they've got one for the Golf yet...


[Modified by flanders, 9:43 PM 5-21-2002]


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (flanders)*

That website doesn't work.


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (wolfsburg_de)*

so...whats the quietest exhaust on that list?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (steez)*

Steez, stock is pretty quiet.








If you are asking about anything else then: (BTW. Quiet is a relative term)
NOT my exhaust (HPA)
Not Techtonics
Not Forced-Motion
Not Magnaflow
Not Scorpion
Not Neuspeed
Not Autotech (2.5")
Maybe Milltek/Forge (I only heard it on a VR6 but would go on to say that it is going to sound pretty nice and mellow on a 1.8T)
The following I have not heard but have read relatively good reviews.
Maybe Brospeed
Maybe Jetex (2.5")
Maybe Remus/VW
There are quiet a few dubbers up in your neck of the woods. I guess you have to figure out listening yourself and determining if it is quiet to you.


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

supersprint is somewhat quiet.
that 500turbo back, perhaps my eyes are messing with me but i see no flex joint.
jim : any issues with that downpipe u showed since the flex joint is a lot lower?


----------



## 2NYS4YA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (jim wilson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








This(the double bend by the turbo flange) should solve alot of the problems any may have had with 3" DPs rubbing. There is also plenty of room to use a socket on the nuts for an easy install(you know what I mean if you've installed a DP where the tube comes out at an angle.[HR][/HR]​What DP/cat is that? Price? I'm looking for a 3" DP/cat combo that doesn't rub without me having to use a stiffer dogbone mount.


[Modified by 2NYS4YA, 2:01 PM 5-23-2002]


----------



## audiholio (May 23, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Which one of all the one listed is QUIETEST !!!!!!


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (audiholio)*

Hmm... Great thread! I'm wondering however about the qualities of the products listed. I think it would be interesting to rate them as follows:
By Diameter, hp increase over stock, dB noise increase at idle and at say 5000rpm, price, installability (did it fit easily). Also it seems there's 4 possibilities for hardware change, DP + HF Cat, DP + RP, CB, and Full exhaust. It'd be interesting to see what hp increase you could get for the least price (ideal world data).
I'm looking for a DP + HF Cat but I really have no clue what to look for, even with this list. I gather some 3" hardware "rubs", but I imagine it has the most hp increase. Another question I have is whether it's worth having a 3" downpipe if I'm going to keep the stock exhaust (2.5" I gather from this thread)?
Anybody have comments on the 3" hardware?
Thanks,
Speedy G
P.S. This is going on my 2810 lbs Skoda Octavia


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

GReddy cat-back is 60mm (aprox. 2.3") trust me, i have one.


----------



## ambat (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (VWTornado)*

Lou,
A lotta folks say that the Borla Brospeed is the quitest for performance gains. Also check out the European Car 1.8T exhuast issue.
http://www.europeancarweb.com/archives/tech/1101_tech00.shtml


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (ambat)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTImonty (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

AWESOME post man, Ive been waiting for somthing like this. You da man


----------



## SeptalRage (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (GTImonty)*

Anyone know if the remus or oettinger exhaust fit with a 4-motion valence?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (SeptalRage)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Should I let this topic die?


[Modified by eggroller, 5:46 PM 6-18-2002]


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Not sure how long it stays in the archives, but it's been a good topic.
Think I'm going to sell my HPA exhaust as I may be taking the car to a dealership in order to unload it.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Raring 2 Go)*

\ \ / /
\ \/ /
\/ \/


----------



## BoneKracker (Nov 27, 2001)

I don't see anything listed for the Sebring systems.
Anyone have some insight into those systems???


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (BoneKracker)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bump to keep it an active list


----------



## Jwile (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (UKAUSSI)*

anyone selling a exhaust?


----------



## preoctavian (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

I don't think that the Neuspeed setup is 2.5". I was pretty sure it was 2.25", but when i went to the website i couldn't find any more information. Does anyone else know for sure?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (preoctavian)*

Search is down.
!!Bump!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Ray's gonna be dancing when the search is back up:


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems ([email protected])*

Thanks Andy!! 
You have found my elusive drunk picture sequence!!! I paid those folks for the originals. Now I know that there are copies sold on the same commercial as the Girls Gone Wild series I will need to get those, too.
Bump! with Neuspeed information.


----------



## bat711 (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

What about adding an indication to the list with systems that work with 4 mo valences without modification?
Brian


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Great list!
FYI, Techtonics now offers a 2.5" DP/cat, so they now in effect have a TB option.
-Nick


----------



## dubfein (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (GTI 20v)*

Who offers a 3" Turboback system that is under a G?...........Also would like to know how they sound(if you've heard them before) and if they are good performance #'s wise


----------



## bat711 (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (dubfein)*

Brullen is 875 for 3" TB, I believe someone in the classifieds is advertising them (HKPredator).
Sound and performance I am unsure of, however, I would not be surprised to find about 20 HP on a chipped car


[Modified by bat711, 12:22 PM 8-5-2002]


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (bat711)*

Mara Sport!? Any pics on that?


[Modified by Damir, 1:40 PM 8-5-2002]


----------



## dw09577 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (flanders)*

here's a comparison I made from europeancarweb.com's dyno tests.
Check out their web site for sound clips.










[Modified by dw09577, 3:20 PM 8-5-2002]


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (dw09577)*

Here's my comparison I made from European Car's article:
BIG ADVERTISING $$$ = BETTER TEST RESULTS








Tim


----------



## HK_PREDATOR (May 25, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (dubfein)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who offers a 3" Turboback system that is under a G?...........Also would like to know how they sound(if you've heard them before) and if they are good performance #'s wise[HR][/HR]​Yes, I sell Brullen systems for a heck of a lot less than Adrenalin. Send me an email. The link it below.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (HK_PREDATOR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mniadna (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Anyone have the Diesel Dynamics 3.0" CB on their car??? How does it fit and sound?


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

burp


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (mniadna)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone have the Diesel Dynamics 3.0" CB on their car??? How does it fit and sound?[HR][/HR]​yea id like to know also.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (RaraK69)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (UKAUSSI)*


----------



## cocacola (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

There is a rumor out there that emotionGarage has a new system that they are currently testing that is making awesome numbers and is also very very quite. Got some new technology called "FDS" or something like that on the system. Heard it would be out soon.


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (cocacola)*

Bump for a good, informative topic.


----------



## Ghl Motorsports (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

GHL has just released a 3"and they have 2.5 d.p and cat back


----------



## funk-n-groovin (May 6, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (dw09577)*

From those european car reviews it looks as though all you really need is a new muffler, that's all the Remus is and it has the highest HP results.
I am so cornfused








Why not just get a new muffler?
Isn't it the most restrictive section of the exhaust system?
Anyone???Bueller???


----------



## Gary H (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Start here...








...ditch the weedy Audi TT225 K04 & manifold and go through this...








(For comparision
















...through 2 x 100 Cell Milltek Sports Cats, then 3" the whole way back to a tranverse silencer box...needed some modding to the tyre well though:


----------



## jay1234 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (flanders)*

for the marasport exhast how much is it and about how much hp does it add 


[Modified by jay1234, 9:58 PM 9-28-2002]


----------



## silverGTIbullet (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (jay1234)*

i had two questions:
i was wondering which exhaust on the market offered the best combo of sound ( i was louder than stock) and performance?? and comes in the rectangular tips.
also what is the diff. b/t the sizes and what should i go with? what is stock size?
confused







please help


----------



## silverGTIbullet (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (silverGTIbullet)*








anyone


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (silverGTIbullet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i was wondering which exhaust on the market offered the best combo of sound ( i was louder than stock) and performance?? and comes in the rectangular tips.[HR][/HR]​"Sound" is such a subjective answer. I loved the tone of my dearly departed HPA GT6 exhaust. But others would say that it was too loud. The person who purchased my old exhaust just plain loves the tone. He likes it loud, too.
To give you an answer to the above question. From what I have *seen* posted about the Supersprint 2.5" exhaust it is quite the quality and sound. It can be purchased with rectangular tips.
quote:[HR][/HR]also what is the diff. b/t the sizes and what should i go with? what is stock size?[HR][/HR]​Stock size is noted in the first post. It is approximately 2.25"
What size you should get? Many folks have stated that the 3" is the best for power. From what I have seen, it comes at the expense of a slight loss at low RPMs. A lot of the high end tuners are choosing the 2.5" exhaust system for the stock turbo (APR and Techtonics to name a couple).
Personally if I was to purchase another exhaust, I would purchase a 2.5" Turbo back exhaust. Most likely Supersprint. OR piece together a system with a Techtonics 2.5" downpipe mated to a 2.5" Supersprint catalytic converter back system.
My suggestion is to head to a local get together and ask around about people's exhaust then listen to them. If possible ask for a ride. It will help your decision.
I have found that reading here and the Golf IV & Jetta IV is a good way of acquiring a fair amount of information regarding exhausts. Search the word exhaust and you shall find so many reviews that it will take a while to read them all. 
Good luck!


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Yes I do love the HPA. And I thank you dearly for it. I know it was hard to part with. Can't get enough of that tone.
Patrick


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

nice


----------



## silverGTIbullet (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

as far as the tips go for a cat-back exhaust are they part of the muffler portion or do i need to purchase tips and put them on seperately?? it seems that putting them on seperately will kind of lower the quality and reasons behind buying a cat-back exhaust system and make it kind of ricey and cheap.
ps. what does the post mean by " transverse exhaust system"??


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (silverGTIbullet)*

Supersprint stuff is _very_ nice. Great quality with great fit/finish. The tips come welded to the rear section. 
The 2.5" system is available in Stainless, too. Part #762468







(source: http://www.supersprint.com)
Transverse means that the engine is oriented so that it looks like your engine (Golf/Jetta/Audi TT) versus the Audi A4/Passat/Fox. Here is the direction of travel <--- Here is your engine <-- *|*. The Audi/Passat/Fox looks like this <-- *--*. Hope that helps.


[Modified by eggroller, 4:46 PM 10-23-2002]


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Bump!


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N10S (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Just some update info for your list. Milltek makes both 2.5" CB and TB exhaust systems. The 2.5" DP is equipped with a stainless race cat which is the latest and better technology than the older ceramic style cats. I believe that Milltek is no longer affiliated with Forge as far as their exhaust systems go and you may want to change that as well.
I have had the Milltek CB installed for the last 2500 miles and it has remained mellow, but quiet. Matched with the O.Ct chip I have turned a 6.08 0-60 time which isn't too bad. I will take delivery of the Milltek DP/race cat next week and have heard that once installed is slightly louder, but with quite a bit more power!
Great work on the list!
Thanks!!
Jeff


----------



## N10S (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Gary H)*

Wow.....thats some impressive set-up Gary! I would be interested to learn more about that car and your efforts! 








Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (N10S)*

i have an hpa, and its awesome







there is nothing out there that sounds this good, besides running like a full 3" exhaust with 1 straight through silencer.


----------



## silverGTIbullet (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (drivrswntd)*

i really need advice from you all.
i'm about to order an exhaust system for xmas and was planning on getting the eurosport one, however i'm thinking i should maybe go w/ a 2.5" exhaust b/c of the neg. comments about a 2.25" system.
-SO as far as the 2.5" exhausts go, which ones have the loudest/best sound to them??
*i DO NOT want a ricey sound at all but no the same token i want to be heard.


----------



## dw09577 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (silverGTIbullet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i really need advice from you all.
i'm about to order an exhaust system for xmas and was planning on getting the eurosport one, however i'm thinking i should maybe go w/ a 2.5" exhaust b/c of the neg. comments about a 2.25" system.
-SO as far as the 2.5" exhausts go, which ones have the loudest/best sound to them??
*i DO NOT want a ricey sound at all but no the same token i want to be heard.







[HR][/HR]​I think mine sounds nice.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=609510


----------



## DEFCON_Theory80 (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

this should be added to the 1.8T FAQ.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DevX (May 24, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (DEFCON_1.8True)*

Cleared up my question myself.


[Modified by DevX, 8:33 PM 12-27-2002]


----------



## Turbo20VJetta (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

From the looks of things, the AWW has a bigger DP that the AWP but the AWD had the biggest? I always thought the AWW had the smallest one.


----------



## ALPHA_NUMERIC (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (flanders)*

A few more questions...
So does a CAT back system also include a muffler? If I was to just get a DP and High Flow CAT without the CAT back, OR just the CAT back without the DP and HF CAT, which would be better to produce gains on a completely stock AWW?? I can only afford one or the other right now. I want to get my whole air flow system setup before I throw a chip at the car.


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

sniff sniff (wipe tear from eye) that is beautiful








Mike


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (vedubya)*

Milltek?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (speedgator)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Milltek?[HR][/HR]​Uh, it is listed. 
Bump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Added Apex and Brospeed


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

bump


----------



## 1.8Todd (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

for the jetexx 2.75" will i need a new DP and header or what?
running stock exhaust now looking to upgrade in a week or so, just curious as to how big of an exhaust i can fit on there and what will be required.


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

tag for a great thread.
Khyron


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Khyron)*

bump for updates


----------



## NGUSPEED (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (genxguy)*

Apex-i Makes an exhaust for the 03 GTI 1.8T!!! I know the WS is extremely quiet. Two of my friends have them on their Accords. I love that exhaust. But How does it look and are there any horse power gains? Im looking for something almost as quiet as OEM. Can someone with this exhaust post pics. Thanks.


----------



## NGUSPEED (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (NGUSPEED)*

I retract my previous statement. It is for the 99-00 4dr Golfs.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (NGUSPEED)*

4dr Golfs have the same exhaust as the 2dr Golfs.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (flanders)*

GREAT TOPIC!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Lots of










































for you.
By the way, the link for the 2.5 APR link doesnt work...


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (VWGolfA4)*

updated.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*








_Burp!!!!_


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Wow nice work - I forgot about this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Khyron)*

Yup, me too!
Added Pontus and Projektzwo


----------



## GTbuzz (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Let's update this, shall we?


----------



## BluJett (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (GTbuzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTbuzz* »_Let's update this, shall we?

Great idea, this is just the information I've been looking for - if updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (BluJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluJett* »_
Great idea, this is just the information I've been looking for - if updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

* Updated! *
Forced-Motion 2.5, Electrodyne, Thermal Research & Development, OBX Racing Sports


----------



## VRvento (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

nice list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yet the bosal/brospeed is actually a 60mm catback


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (VRvento)*

Thanks!!!
Corrected the Bosal. 
General URL clean up.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Bump! Huge update on links and format.


----------



## fatmobile (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Hey now,
Good thread but I didn't see much Mara info. I'm getting some 2.5" pipe and a 2.5" Mara muffler to go with it ... putting it in my A2 Golf.
How does an A2 handle 2.5"? Tight fit?
How loud is the Mara?
I'm converting this '91 Golf to a turbo diesel.


----------



## mJstk01 (Aug 15, 2003)

I dont think Neuspeed makes 2.5" CB


----------



## RipperMan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

someone please sticky this!!!


----------



## gti808 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

what are the differences with the 3 exhausts systems: CB, TB, MB??


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (gti808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti808* »_what are the differences with the 3 exhausts systems: CB, TB, MB??








Please see the 1st post. Each is defined in *bold*.


_Modified by eggroller at 11:37 PM 8-9-2005_


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (mJstk01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mJstk01* »_I dont think Neuspeed makes 2.5" CB
The Neuspeed exhaust is listed with a 60mm diameter which is about 2.4"


----------



## Turboface (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (eggroller)*

you forgot about megan exhaust, its the shizznit


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Turboface)*

This really needs to get stickyed. 
P.S. When the hell is Vortex going to get rid of the freakin WF11 banner?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (gti808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti808* »_what are the differences with the 3 exhausts systems: CB, TB, MB??









although you brought back a dead topic, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a n00b using the search. learn how to use the im's, and you'll be gold.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (V84LNCH)*

Dead?







It seems relevant to many people out there. IMHO.


----------



## TheMachine (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

Im planinng on getting a 3"ghl exhaust, does anyone here have any experience with it? lemme know what you think.
Ps. im getting 3" for big turbo next year


----------



## vgasbrkdrms1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

i have a an open 3 inch downpipe on my car right now and am thinking about putting the stock muffler back on would it sound different? would you still hear the turbo spool through the exhaust??


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (vgasbrkdrms1)*

the ghl cb exhaust is also available on NAmotorsports.net
ghl exhaust on namotorsports.net


----------



## Apulia_GTI (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (tscbmxer92)*

Hello all VW enthusiasts!! I was cruising youtube when i saw an awesome clip of a volvo 850 T5R with this amazing exhaust sound. 
Links to the videos: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD65Pl-I7b0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...elate
The user says it's a OEM Remus 2.75" exhaust but i believe theres more than this...what do you think? Is the "wuush" sound a consequence of the Remus exhaust or are we talking about a special kind of blow off valve? i was wondering if I could perform the same sound in my Golf MK4 GTI 1.8T. Is it possible? Thanks for your help!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (Apulia_GTI)*

how is that relevant


----------



## Apulia_GTI (Feb 16, 2010)

I believe the question is in the right place and it's relavant to the topic "1.8T Exhaust Systems" can somebody answer?


----------



## P-MO (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: A list of most of the 1.8T Transverse Exhaust Systems (eggroller)*

I'm a little confused. My catylitic converter is messed up but I was planning on getting a turboback before this happened. Does this mean that I can get the turboback and forget about the catylitic converter? or does a turboback only include a catback with a downpipe and no converter meaning i would still have to replace the catylitic converter? this might be a dumb question. idc haha I'm trying to learn


----------

